# where you do your modelling



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

post up where you do all your modelling with pics if possible.

i'll start off, this is my room.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

couple crappy pics of mine, bottom one is how it is now, top is how it should be


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

im just remodeling my whole area this weekend, i like that idea BIG P. are those shoe cubies?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah, i got a few big boxes of stuff under that table


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

Here are a few pictures of my work area. I bought a kitchen counter top from Home depot and mounted it on a couple of home made shelves.



















[imghttp://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid79/p224934136a49e4c2d13ab57b61f00f08/fb19da19.jpg[/img]


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

everybody has more stuff than me but still it it in easier.lol


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

this is only a small corner of the room but it gives you an idea. i have countertop around all 3 of the walls full of models too. all underneath the counters, all over the floor, more in the living room, bedroom, my new office area, some in the kitchen, and i even have some stuff in the bathroom for my "thinking time" (who needs magazines to read in there?) :dunno: lol




















i even wetsand in the shower sometimes if i am short on time and have to do 2 things at once.

see why i am called "The Mad Modeler" now? lol


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

shit man you totally have the right to be called 'The Mad Modeler'

in the shower......................nuts,lol


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modiol_@Sep 13 2003, 02:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hows that 50 chevy truck snap kit? are the bumpers like the skill 2 where they go on the frame. or are there 1 all together


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Sep 13 2003, 06:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HOLY SHIT!! :0 

i thought i was the only one who did that


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Sep 13 2003, 03:13 PM
> *this is only a small corner of the room but it gives you an idea. i have countertop around all 3 of the walls full of models too. all underneath the counters, all over the floor, more in the living room, bedroom, my new office area, some in the kitchen, and i even have some stuff in the bathroom for my "thinking time" (who needs magazines to read in there?) :dunno: lol
> 
> 
> ...


 damm bro, do you think you have enough?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Sep 13 2003, 03:15 PM
> *shit man you totally have the right to be called 'The Mad Modeler'
> 
> in the shower......................nuts,lol*


 yepp, thats me uffin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Sep 13 2003, 03:18 PM
> *
> damm bro, do you think you have enough?*


lol, nah man...... i still have more out in the shop. a bunch more in storage that i dont even know what all i got. plus i have another 15 or so on the way in the mail. :biggrin:

not to mention i have close to 30 more sitting here since those pics


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Sep 13 2003, 03:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Sep 13 2003, 03:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tonedeaf_@Sep 13 2003, 03:18 PM
> *
> damm bro, do you think you have enough?*


lol, nah man...... i still have more out in the shop. a bunch more in storage that i dont even know what all i got. plus i have another 15 or so on the way in the mail. :biggrin:

not to mention i have close to 30 more sitting here since those pics [/b][/quote]
maybe you have a 61 vert already, and you dont even know


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Sep 13 2003, 03:23 PM
> *maybe you have a 61 vert already, and you dont even know*


 lol, yeah i do have a few of them but they are all homeade verts except for one. but i need a fresh new kit for the one i was telling you about


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

keepthis one goin , i took a pic of me paints and all the boxes i got , so ill post soon


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf+Sep 13 2003, 04:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tonedeaf @ Sep 13 2003, 04:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Sep 13 2003, 03:13 PM
> *this is only a small corner of the room but it gives you an idea.  i have countertop around all 3 of the walls full of models too. all underneath the counters, all over the floor, more in the living room, bedroom, my new office area, some in the kitchen, and i even have some stuff in the bathroom for my "thinking time"  (who needs magazines to read in there?) :dunno: lol
> 
> 
> ...


damm bro, do you think you have enough?[/b][/quote]
he never has enough....i have a basement full....now that i got back into models..i got a lttle greedy with them..lol...i'm about to have a shit load come in from my cousin closing his shop down..i still need to inventory my models soon


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Supercool to see all these pics!!


----------

